# Vinyl onto Jute?



## squeakywee (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm looking into putting my vinyl transfers on jute bags, but am wondering if it would work? If anyone could shed some light on the subject, I'd be very grateful 


Kat


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

Did a little research on Jute bags and they seem to be a natural fabric like cotton. I would guess that a material that sticks to cotton would stick to Jute but I would strongly recommend you test it first. Request a sample from your vendor of choice. Make sure the inside of the bag isn't lined with a plastic. That could limit your vinyl options.


----------

